

CleanTab launches version 2 - Guitar & Bass Tabs in HTML5 - mybbor
http://blog.cleantab.com/news/cleantab-launches-version-2-0/
Hi Hacker News, I have become a huge fan in the last several weeks. I am proud to present my first submission. For the last few months I have been working on CleanTab a guitar and bass tablature site that harnesses HTML5 for an amazing playing experience. I hope you all enjoy.
======
zck
This is pretty cool, but there's at least one piece of data you're throwing
out from your scraped pages.

Compare The White Stripes' "Offend in Every Way" tab on your site
([http://cleantab.com/offend-in-every-way-guitar-tab/white-
str...](http://cleantab.com/offend-in-every-way-guitar-tab/white-stripes/v1))
and the scraped site ([http://www.xguitar.com/guitar-
tabs/white_stripes/white_blood...](http://www.xguitar.com/guitar-
tabs/white_stripes/white_blood_cells/offend_in_every_way.txt)). xguitar is
telling you where the chord changes happen by placing the chord name over the
lyrics (e.g., on the first line, you play a G when singing "plan").

Also, on your blog pages, the top header links to
<http://blog.cleantab.com/blog/> , which is a 404. You want to link to
<http://blog.cleantab.com/> .

------
bradly
Really great site. Tab sites for been terrible for too long. This is a
refreshing change from the popups, popovers, and audio ads that plague the
existing tab/chord sites.

------
owyn
Kudos. The presentation is pretty good. I've had a similar idea rattling
around in my head for a few years, but haven't had the time to build it...
There's a major problem with all these sites that has yet to be solved. What
that is is left as an exercise for the reader. :)

------
joystickers
Great site, I'll be using this from now on! How do you plan to make money?
Affiliate links? Membership fee? Ads?

~~~
mybbor
Thanks so much for the comment. I am hoping to monetize the site through both
affiliate programs and advertisements. While the ads will be minimal, I
strongly encourage our users to support the artists they enjoy by purchasing
music through our affiliates.

------
lhorie
Out of curiosity, where did you get the tablature data from? Scraping existing
sites?

------
mybbor
Yes, the tablature data is scraped from existing sites. There is a credit to
the original page on the top right of every tab.

